# Word of the Day: Antimacassar



## Capt Lightning (Dec 13, 2020)

*Antimacassar  *is a cloth placed over the back of a chair or sofa to prevent the material being soiled by hair oil / cream.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 13, 2020)

I can remember antimacassars on my grandmother's chairs.
They were crocheted.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 13, 2020)

Antimacassars graced the backs of all of the armchairs and couches in my grandmothers home.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 13, 2020)

How interesting it is, the progression of time, where antimacassars have gone by wayside and in doing so, made way for anti-maskers.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 13, 2020)

Protect your fine furniture from Rowlands Macassar oil by using antimacassars in the parlor.


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2020)

I found several antimacassars amongst my mother's things.


----------



## RubyK (Dec 13, 2020)

When I volunteered at a local thrift store, people donated some beautiful antimacassars that we sold at a cheap price. I bought some beautiful handmade antimacassars there for $2.00 each.

(That's a great word, @Capt Lightning!)
​


----------



## jujube (Dec 13, 2020)

Antimacassars graced every horizontal surface in my grandmother's house.  If the surface wasn't fabric, then it was covered by a doily or a dresser scarf.  God forbid there was a surface uncovered.

Of course, they all had to be occasionally taken up and washed, bleached, starched into submission and ironed before putting back.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 13, 2020)

When I was very young my grandparents on my father's side had many, many antimacassars on their furniture--on the arms and on the tops of the backs of chairs and couch.  I have always remembered what those pretty doilies looked like.


----------



## win231 (Dec 13, 2020)

All this time, I thought it was someone who was not in favor of macassars.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)

I have antimacassars  made from Lace on my very modern white bedroom dresser...


----------

